# SSOTM - Feb 2018 - Voting



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*SSOTM Feb 2018 *​
*Frames*

Chalkduster01 - Striped Butt Natural516.67%Chalkduster01 - TwoForker26.67%Port Boy - TopShot13.33%Sharker - Purple Sycamore413.33%Lovetosling123 - Simple G1000.00%CamiSchlam - Ice00.00%Chalkduster01 - Natty13.33%Devilsoninlaw - WitchHazel 26.67%Devilsoninlaw - Ol'Oak26.67%DrewBilbrey - twisted Natty00.00%Mosto - Chirp516.67%Chalkduster - Dogwood PFS00.00%Tony the Slinger - No.326.67%Oetzi - Doer Deer scull bone caty620.00%Misling - R1000.00%Tony the Slinger - Harlequin Champ00.00%Tony the slinger - No.200.00%Hobbit with a Slingshot - Mini Sere00.00%


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Due to the limited number of entries I am going to have these all together as one poll.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Chalkduster01 - Striped Butt Natural









Chalkduster01 - TwoForker









Port Boy - TopShot




Sharker - Purple Sycamore



Lovetosling123 - Simple G10









CamiSchlam - Ice









Chalkduster01 - Natty









Devilsoninlaw - WitchHazel




Devilsoninlaw - Ol'Oak




DrewBilbrey - twisted Natty




 

Mosto - Chirp









Chalkduster - Dogwood PFS



Tony the Slinger - No.3


Oetzi - Doer Deer scull bone caty


Misling - R10









Tony the Slinger - Harlequin Champ




Tony the slinger - No.2




Hobbit With A Slingshot - Mini Sere


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations to everyone


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

And thanks for your time in managing such SSOTM Matt!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

It would take the top three natties combined to beat the boardcut, I believe this bird is done.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll post a last round vote - give it a day (I'll end first thing Wednesday my time).


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

It won't let me vote! :banghead:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

PM me your vote - I'll add to the final tally.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Final tally. Mosto's Chirp takes it - Congratulations!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hats off to mostho and thanks Matt for your time


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks a lot!!

Thanks to Matt for the time he spent in this effort.
Let's keep it light and funny okay?

:king:


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone, all the designs were really good!


----------

